# Alcohol



## Karen83! (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi everyone!! I don't drink a lot of alcohol maybe 2/3 times a year, wat is the best drink to have?? I've prosecco, bacardi which I'd drink diet coke with and rose wine!! Could someone point me in the right direction?? I always have a couple on NYE, plz help!!
Thank u xx


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 31, 2020)

Of those 3 choices I think the rose is the highest carb because it is slightly sweeter but there is very little in it as none of them have many carbs so a couple of any of them is not going to make a big difference to your levels if at all, so just chill and enjoy whatever you fancy. It is a special occasion so don't worry too much. 
Wishing you good health and happiness for 2021.


----------



## adrian1der (Dec 31, 2020)

I drink dry white wine and the occasional G&T and scotch. If the prosecco is dry you should be fine


----------



## Karen83! (Dec 31, 2020)

Cheers everyone xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 31, 2020)

Red wine, be sinking few tonight with Jameson as nightcap to see new year in.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 31, 2020)

I have had a small glass of port with some cheese and now on a G& low cal T with some antipasti....and it's not even 6pm yet.... Bad girl!!


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 31, 2020)

We have a nice red wine too for tonight - and the people in the flat downstairs gave us a ginormous bottle of port for Christmas!!

We also have quite a lot of very nice rum....


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 31, 2020)

Pine Marten said:


> We have a nice red wine too for tonight - and the people in the flat downstairs gave us a ginormous bottle of port for Christmas!!
> 
> We also have quite a lot of very nice rum....


We have similar tastes... what is your favourite rum?... Always interested in trying something new if you have something to recommend??


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 31, 2020)

Well, we've been getting one called Goslings black rum from Waitrose. It's not cheap, but it's quite often on offer, and it's nice and smooth. My kids got us a bottle for Christmas - which went to join the other bottle in the Christmas cupboard... 

I suppose it depends on what you want to spend, and normally it's about £24-odd, but it's often reduced by £4 or £5.


----------



## rebrascora (Dec 31, 2020)

Don't have a local Waitrose but will look out for it in Morrison's or Tesco. The darker the better for me! Seems wrong to be diabetic and extolling the virtues of a spirit made from sugar cane... but maybe that is the best use of sugar!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2021)

Pete's very fond of rum.  Unfortunately he is no longer in contact with his supplier so he's had to rely on what's available in shops!  LOL


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 1, 2021)

Well there is no sign of Gosling's at Morrisons or Tesco but I have a choice of Kraken or Dead Men's Fingers when it comes to very dark rum at either of those supermarkets. May treat myself to a bottle of each. The latter is produced in Cornwall but only 37.5% alc... Sounds interesting though! Pretty sure I have had a bottle of Kraken before as a gift and enjoyed it.


----------

